# Mit RRD(tool) Diagramme erstellen



## Friesi (24. April 2006)

Gibt es in PHP eine Möglichkeit RRD Grafiken (Diagramme u.s.w) zu erstellen?
Oder müsste ich per shell_exec das rrdtool ansteuern?


----------



## Flex (24. April 2006)

Soweit ich weiß, wird es da keine andere Möglichkeit geben, als es per shell_exec auszuführen, aber vielleicht guckst du dir einfach mal andere Scripts an, die damit arbeiten, wie zum Beispiel:
System Stats


----------

